# I bar not playing :(



## sanj (6 May 2008)

Has anyone had an I-bar that just stopped working and it was not the fuse or the tubes?

I have two, but one has just stopped working, its over two years old, but....@L@P@PLO!!!!! grrr, so frsutrating.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 May 2008)

Tried swapping the tubes over?  Also, have you checked the starter unit thingy?


----------



## Wolfenrook (7 May 2008)

If it's an older, T8 iBar, then as suggested by SteveUK try checking the starters (they're usually kept under screw in, water tight, caps).  If it's a newer T5 unit however than it's most likely to be an electronic ballast with no starters, in which case the unit itself could well be fubar and need replacing.

Ade


----------



## sanj (8 May 2008)

Hi,

yes tried swapping the tubes and still didnt work.  It is a T5 system so i dont think they have starters? 

Might have to replace with a Juwel high light unit....more money. lol


----------



## Wolfenrook (8 May 2008)

Most better T5 units are on electronic ballasts, which don't have starters and are better for the tubes as no flicker.

Odds are you are going to have to replace it, not nice considering how much Juwel and Arcadia iBars cost.

Ade


----------



## sanj (8 May 2008)

its the bigger bugger because ive only recently spent loads of money  restarting this aqaurium and upgrading the equipment. oh well.


----------



## Wolfenrook (9 May 2008)

You have my empathy, as we are in a similar boat.  Our 11 ear old T8 bar is literally falling apart!  We have more or less decided though (after considering DIY) to get some acrylic sheet cut to size to act as a condensation cover and try to get either a 4 tube T5 luminair or a HQI pendant off of ebay.

I refuse flatly to pay Juwel Â£75 for a bar that will only take special tubes, or Arcadia Â£80 for a bar that will take any T5 tube.  Not when you can get a luminaire off Ebay for only slightly more or even less if you bid rather than using Buy Now.

I don't like been bound to brands.

Ade


----------

